# Your current wish list?



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2015)

Space and cash are tight right now so I'm not buying anything but I got to think about my wish list if I were in the position to buy. What is your wish list?

- White Schwinn Corvette
- Colson-built Packard
- Western Flyer Golden Flyer
- Huffy Radiobike, in fully functioning condition
- 24" Huffy Super Stock


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 22, 2015)

Any curved seat post Elgin with a long tank.

I might be tempted to trade my Colson snap tank for one....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

I just want people to buy all my sh'tuff......


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 22, 2015)

More time...


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 22, 2015)

Untouched complete 20's motor bike by any company.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 22, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Space and cash are tight right now so I'm not buying anything but I got to think about my wish list if I were in the position to buy. What is your wish list?
> 
> 
> Catfish's collection!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2015)

My “unreal” Current  Wish list 

1.  MY X-53 Western Flyer bike complete still in the carton which I got for Christmas when I was 10.

2.  My 1934 Aero-cycle bike that I sold.

3.  Go back in time to an Indian or Flying Merkle bike shop & buy one bike to ride & one to keep in the carton
    .and all the accessories that go with it.

4.  Find a pair of antique red-color tires size 26 x 1.50 that will fit HB-575 rims.

I told you it was unreal !


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 22, 2015)

Simple   Two sets of knuckle guards   for my his and hers air flo supremes   re poped or real  GOOD DAY  RUDY C


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2015)

For the Cabe never to go off-line again.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

..for us all to get along..... (tall order)


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, if we're making our fantasy wish list, let me add this.

Any prewar deluxe ballooners for free....


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2015)

bricycle said:


> ..for us all to get along..... (tall order)




..for Vincev & Dave to get along.....(taller order)


----------



## slick (Sep 22, 2015)

Shelbys, Shelbys,SHELBYS!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

slick said:


> Shelbys, Shelbys,SHELBYS!!!!!




got a 33-34 Lindy sitt'n here w/yer name on it.....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2015)

New Departure bell, counter top display tree.


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

My current wish is that my Mom realizes that it's not the end of the world now that her eye doctor told her that at 89 year's old she shouldn't be driving anymore. I see her every tuesday and will take care of any errand's that need be together.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 22, 2015)

Another vintage Moto Guzzi


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> My current wish is that my Mom realizes that it's not the end of the world now that her eye doctor told her that at 89 year's old she shouldn't be driving anymore. I see her every tuesday and will take care of any errand's that need be together.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a similar situation. But it’s a hard pill to swallow. Not sure how I would handle not being able to drive or go when I
> wanted. Even if I don’t have a desire to go anywhere, but knowing I can, makes a difference.
> ...


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 22, 2015)

2jakes said:


> ..for Vincev & Dave to get along.....(taller order)




NO!!,, Constantly reminding me of Injun ghosts dancers. Inside an injun pueblo, hidden from tourist far, far away. No tourists or photo ops  but special invitation in this  injun village.  Once a year the kids dance the street all day long. Back and forth from morning to sunset. It's a coming of age dance.. Within them are elderly men with white painted face, behaving like clowns,  who trick and tease throughout the day, they're the Ghost dancers.. 


They look something like this.. . 





Ya gotta have you's injun ghost dancers, Dave and Vincev,  They serve as reminders or warnings there's tricks and treats along the road of life. [grin]


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> NO!!,, Constantly reminding me of Injun ghosts dancers. Inside an injun pueblo, hidden from tourist far, far away. No tourists or photo ops  but special invitation in this  injun village.  Once a year the kids dance the street all day long. Back and forth from morning to sunset. It's a coming of age dance.. Within them are elderly men with white painted face, behaving like clowns,  who trick and tease throughout the day, they're the Ghost dancers..
> 
> 
> They look something like this.. .
> ...



.


*Now wait a minute...hold on there keemo-sabe !
*
Are you calling Dave and Vince clowns that dances with wolves & serve as reminders of epic proportions & warnings 
similar to...
*Samson & Delilah, Sodom & Gomorrah  or Simon & Garfunkel ????


*


----------



## mike j (Sep 22, 2015)

Whilst were talking about Indians, I'l take any, especially ones w/ that front fender the Goldengreek got on his new Iver acquisition. A Miami Bulldog would be nice also.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 22, 2015)

2jakes said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Now wait a minute...hold on there keemo-sabe !
> ...




*YUP!*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 22, 2015)

I am going with a prewar Delta Red ray, set of Torrington streamlined pedals, and an EA hornlight. And a couple others I can't mention yet.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Sep 22, 2015)

This is easy for me... one bike and one bike only.. a Chainless Pierce with full suspension needing full restoration.
I think they are total class. 
Regards
Gavin


----------



## bikiba (Sep 23, 2015)

- A clean garage
- To sell about 5-6 of my bikes
- a men's flocycle
- a men's wingbar
- 2 sets of roadpuppy tires!


----------



## STRADALITE (Sep 23, 2015)

This is on the top of my list.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> NO!!,, Constantly reminding me of Injun ghosts dancers. Inside an injun pueblo, hidden from tourist far, far away. No tourists or photo ops  but special invitation in this  injun village.  Once a year the kids dance the street all day long. Back and forth from morning to sunset. It's a coming of age dance.. Within them are elderly men with white painted face, behaving like clowns,  who trick and tease throughout the day, they're the Ghost dancers..
> 
> 
> They look something like this.. .
> ...




I'm laughing so hard right now! LMFAO!!


----------



## delgan (Sep 23, 2015)

A chain guard and light for the bluegrass super deluxe I bought at an auction last weekend.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 23, 2015)

Anything Hendee Indian THAT I CAN AFFORD! Also a Harley Bicycle from the early 1900's.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2015)

OH! Here's another bike on my wish list:

The Belknap Bluegrass version of the Huffy Silver Jet. This very rare bike was only sold through Louisville's Belknap hardware store and had some deluxe features omitted to keep the cost down. The only evidence of this regional special ever existing is a black and white catalog page that I have from 1961. If I can't find one, I may clone one.

The tank, gaurd, and rack were painted a special tri-tone burgandy, with black and creme accents and lettering. It had a white vinyl seat with silver trim, chrome frame, fork, bars, rims, and fenders. It had dual headlights and a horn, however the tail light, crash rail, and white wall tires were left off.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2015)

partsguy said:


> OH! Here's another bike on my wish list:
> 
> The Belknap Bluegrass version of the Huffy Silver Jet. This very rare bike was only sold through Louisville's Belknap hardware store and had some deluxe features omitted to keep the cost down. The only evidence of this regional special ever existing is a black and white catalog page that I have from 1961. If I can't find one, I may clone one.
> 
> The tank, gaurd, and rack were painted a special tri-tone burgandy, with black and creme accents and lettering. It had a white vinyl seat with silver trim, chrome frame, fork, bars, rims, and fenders. It had dual headlights and a horn, however the tail light, crash rail, and white wall tires were left off.




I really need to try and get you hooked on the TOC stuff.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 23, 2015)

See my wanted add

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 23, 2015)

I already like THC...so TOC should not be to difficult...


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 23, 2015)

All must be fully original, no repop stuff, non touched up. Schwinn Aerocycle, early 1930 Autocycle with Jeweled tank, Elgin Bluebird, B6, 50s Panther, 63' Stingray. I am sure I will find more to add to this list later!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm embarrassed to ask but, what is "TOC" and "THC" mean?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 23, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'm embarrassed to ask but, what is "TOC" and "THC" mean?




TOC could be “tour of California”  or “turn of the century”.


 THC is  “Tetrahydrocannabinol”
 which is the active ingredient in marijuana.

There are other definitions but this one is very high in 
being accepted as such.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'm embarrassed to ask but, what is "TOC" and "THC" mean?




TOC-Turn Of the Century
THC-Tetrahydrocannabinol


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 23, 2015)

________


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 23, 2015)

A little clarification, beginning with the top most used abbreviations:

TOC Table of Contents  
TOC Total Organic Carbon  
TOC Theory of Constraints  
TOC Tournament Of Champions  
TOC Tools of Change (for Publishing Conference)  
TOC Traffic Operations Center  
TOC Test of Cure  
TOC Total Ownership Cost  
TOC Tactical Operations Center  
TOC Trastorno Obsesivo Compulsivo  
ToC Trial of the Crusader (World of Warcraft gaming)  
TOC Train Operating Company (UK railroads)  
TOC Taste of Chaos (band)  
TOC The Odd Couple (Neil Simon play)  
TOC The Objectivist Center  
TOC The Ocean Conservancy  
TOC Total Organic Compounds  
TOC Transnational Organized Crime  
TOC Trial of the Champion (World of Warcraft)  
TOC Topic of Conversation  
TOC Tactical Operation Center  
TOC Tropic of Cancer  
TOC Time of Completion  
TOC Type Of Crime  
TOC Total Organic Content  
TOC Technical Operations Center  
TOC Time of Occurrence  
TOC Transition of Care  
TOC Transmission Oil Cooler (automotive)  
TOC Teacher on Call  
TOC Top of Climb  
TOC Task Order Contract  
TOC Total Oxidizable Carbon  
TOC Tactical Ops: Crossfire (Unreal tournament mod)  
TOC Top of Casing  
TOC Time of Call  
TOC Transfer Of Custody  
TOC Technical Options Committee  
TOC Top of Cement (oil and gas industry)  
TOC Top of Concrete (surveying or construction)  
TOC Taking over Certificate (construction contract)  
TOC Time Overcurrent (electrical power system protection)  
TOC Trouver Objet Caché (French: Find Hidden Object; role-playing website)  
TOC Transfer of Command  
TOC Television Operating Center  
TOC Top of Curb  
TOC Traction Owners Club (automobile club; UK)  
TOC Test of Control  
TOC Tylosis with Esophageal Cancer  
TOC Transporting Open Container (various locations)  
TOC Terminated Open Circuit  
TOC Time Of Coincidence  
TOC TCP/IP OTMA Connection  
TOC Technical Order Compliance  
TOC True Orthodox Church of Greece  
TOC Toxic Organic Compound  
TOC Tightness of Chest  
TOC Triumph Owners Club (automobile club; UK)  
TOC Tin over Cardboard (signs)  
TOC Top of Chain (conveyor systems)  
TOC Traces of Chaos (online art community)  
TOC Theater Of Operations Command  
TOC Tag Open-Cup test method  
ToC Taken on Charge (Date)  
ToC Traces of Chaos (webcomic)  
TOC Training Operations Center  
TOC Truck-Operated Contact  
TOC Tanker Operations Center  
TOC Technical Overview Committee  
TOC Typical Operating Characteristic  
TOC Transportation Operating Command  
TOC Top of Outer Casing (elevation of the top of the protective cover of wells)  
TOC Test Operator's Console  
TOC Team Oversight and Chartering  
TOC Trouble Obsessionnels-Compulsif (French: Obessive-Compulsive Disorder)  
Toc Translocase at the Outer Chloroplast Membrane  
TOC Tulsa Operations Center (Clear Channel Television)  
TOC Technical Oversight Center  
TOC Target Outcome Cost  
TOC Train Operating Condition (Australia)  
ToC Tap-or-Continue (cross connect)  
TOC Tanker Operational Circular (US Navy)  
TOC Taxation of Charities (UK)  
TOC IEEE Transactions on Computers (journal)  
TOC Take-Out Credit (program; NCCI Holdings, Inc.)  
TOC Tear on Cover  
TOC Technology Oversight Committee (various locations)  
TOC Teikoku Oil Co., Ltd. (Japan)  
TOC Test Operations Center (various organizations)  
TOC Touch of Class (various organizations)  
TOC Tour of California (cycling)  
TOC Theory of Computation (course)  
TOC The Oldham College (UK)  
TOC The Orthopedic Center (various locations)  
TOC The Otomotive College (Malaysia)  
TOC The Ottawa Citizen (Ottawa, Canada)  
TOC The Outlet Company (various locations)  
TOC Tokyo Opera City (Japan)  
TOC Tokyo Optometric College (Tokyo, Japan)  
TOC Time Out Chicago (magazine; Chicago, IL)  
TOC Turn of the Century  
TOC Truth or Consequences  
TOC True Oldies Channel (Scott Shannon show; radio)  
TOC Trinidad to Curaçao (routing designation; US Navy) 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



THC Tetrahydrocannabinol (psychoactive compound in marijuana)  
THC Texas Historical Commission (aka Texas SHPO)  
THC The History Channel  
THC Terminal Handling Charge  
THC Thermohaline Circulation  
THC Total Hydrocarbon  
THC Texas Hill Country  
THC Thomas Haden Church (actor)  
THC Trillium Health Centre (West Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)  
THC Tenet Health Care  
THC The Harvard Crimson (college newspaper)  
THC The Hangover Cure (Apollo Nutrition LLC)  
THC The Hope Conspiracy (band)  
THC The Hackers Choice  
THC Tennessee Historical Commission  
THC Temperature and Humidity Control  
THC Texas Hardcore (music website)  
THC Translational Hand Controller  
THC Total Health Center (Marlboro college)  
THC Texas Hemp Campaign  
THC Two Hand Control  
THC The High Children (band)  
THC Thrashing Hectic Circle (San Francisco area punk band)  
THC The Happy Chemical (THC in marijuana)  
THC Testing for Higher Credentials (movie "How High")  
THC Tetrahydrachloride (industrial solovent)  
THC Tattoo Healing Cream  
THC Team Hyper Combo (gaming)  
THC The Hunting Club (gaming clan)  
THC Toxic Hazard Corridor  
ThC The Humble Crew (gaming clan)  
THC Tree House Consulting (California)  
THC Target Heading Change  
THC Turnagainhardcore (website)  
THC Target Homing Correlator  
THC Technical Head Count  
THC The Hippy Clan (gaming)  
THC Thunder Hill Crew  
THC Tsinghua Class of Changsha First Middle School, Hunan, PR China  
THC Trace Heating Control  
THC The History Carper (website)  
THC Telecommunications Host Controller  
THC The Headline Company (Guelph, ON, Canada)  
THC the Hammers Company, Inc.  
THC The Healing Circle (various locations)  
THC The Health Connection (Tacoma, WA)  
THC The Hearst Corporation (media company)  
THC The High Channel  
THC The High Council (gaming)  
THC The Human Condition (band)  
THC The Hitman Chris  
THC The Hope Center (est. 1998)  
THC Tasmanian Heritage Council (Australia)  
THC Temporary Housing Checkwriter (US FEMA)  
THC Tenderloin Housing Clinic (California)  
THC Texas Hippie Coalition (band)  
THC Texas Hippie Connection (Seabrook, TX)  
THC Trades Hall Council (Victoria, Australia)  
THC Traditional Health Care  
THC Tokyo Hemp Connection (Tokyo, Japan)  
THC Top Hosting Center (web host; Montreal, Canada)  
THC Total Head Count  
ThC Theology Certificate (Australia)  
THC Total Hemoglobin Concentration


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 23, 2015)

'36 black and white autocycle fenders and bomb to complete my bike
Original bluebird and mercury fender ornaments to replace the repops
Shroud tank, tubular rack, and long feather chainguard to complete my '35 Colson Aristocrat (badge found...yes!)
I never owned a Person's reflecto-lite and I've wanted one for a while.
I could go on, but that's off the top of my head and at the top of the list.
Chris


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 23, 2015)

2jakes said:


>




Yup, the Secrets out.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> *Yup ! The secret is way out !*


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 23, 2015)

No Snow !


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> A little clarification, beginning with the top most used abbreviations:
> 
> TOC Table of Contents
> TOC Total Organic Carbon
> ...





That’s great clarification *jeff54....
*
but now the  C.A.B.E. printer may be running low on ink.

Remember what happened earlier when they had to lube the chain or change the tires ?


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2015)

What about TDC and TSP ! O ya, some of mine are  M&S Golden Zepher, 37-39 true Zep and about 20 others !


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 23, 2015)

My current wishlist includes duel delta silver rays for my 39 zep project, cwc downtube lock, jewel tank zep tank, 37 rms bugeye and a speedline airflow.
Mostly just want the parts for my Zep.
Nick.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hahaha thanks guys. 

In regards to bricycle,

I appreciate the Turn of the Century stuff but I like the Space Race era bikes from the 50s and 60s best


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> A little clarification, beginning with the top most used abbreviations:
> 
> TOC Table of Contents
> TOC Total Organic Carbon
> ...




wow, didn't even make the top 90.....


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> wow, didn't even make the top 90.....


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Sep 24, 2015)

Mine is easy i had one of these as a kid And would love to have another one! Mu
rray Firecat  




Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

